# INTJ/INTP Career Changer...



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

First post, help me out.

I am an INTJ Career changer. I am looking towards law / public policy for grad school... Possibly as gov/public interest lawyer, career as judge, background in politics. Just in general trying to help and be fulfilling...

I am 30...

I am a non conformist and do not like set rules, I hate corporate jobs and the culture, so although I like the law, philosophy/public policy... I have my doubts. I am pretty eccentric

I would like to better the world.

I am coming from an IT background, I am good at it, I just do not like it. I have thought I have wanted to write, but... I am more interested in philosophy/truth than writing a novel. If I wrote, it would be non fiction.

I took the test on human metrics:

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging
Strength of the preferences %
100 100 25 22

# very expressed introvert
# very expressed intuitive personality
# moderately expressed thinking personality
# slightly expressed judging personality

Thoughts? Or am I going the wrong path. I would consider getting a PhD in the social sciences and doing academic work, but I have the two body issue and I do not want to move out of the San Francisco Bay Area... Already have a house, etc. It just isn't happening.

First post, help me out.

I am an INTJ Career changer. I am looking towards law / public policy for grad school... Possibly as gov/public interest lawyer, career as judge, background in politics. Just in general trying to help and be fulfilling...
I have considered journalism... but I would like to be able to eat.
I am 30...

I am a non conformist and do not like set rules, I hate corporate jobs and the culture, so although I like the law, philosophy/public policy... I have my doubts. Big law from what I gather, would make me quite insane. I am pretty eccentric, and I dislike corporate drones, conformist thinkers, misers or any combination there of.

I would like to better the world.

I am coming from an IT background, I am good at it, I just do not like it. I have thought I have wanted to write, but... I am more interested in philosophical and political texts than writing a novel. If I wrote, it would be non fiction.

I took the test on human metrics:

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging
Strength of the preferences %
100 100 25 22

# very expressed introvert
# very expressed intuitive personality
# moderately expressed thinking personality
# slightly expressed judging personality

note, I also have tested as an INTP before... always extremely intro/intuitive though.

For example, I used another one, kisa.ca

Introverted (I) 100% Extraverted (E) 0%
Intuitive (N) 82% Sensing (S) 18%
Thinking (T) 75% Feeling (F) 25%
Judging (J) 64% Perceiving (P) 36%

As you see again, the J/P is the one that is closest to 50/50.

Of course I know these aren't the real thing but..
Thoughts? Or am I going the wrong path. I would consider getting a PhD in the social sciences and doing academic work, but I have the two body issue and I do not want to move out of the San Francisco Bay Area... Already have a house, etc. It just isn't happening.

I posted on here for some guidance, maybe some INTJ's who are also eccentric? Or am I weird in that way...

I have heard lawyers are mostly ST's? I am 100% Intro/Intuitive.

I have heard lawyers are mostly ST's? I am 100% Intro/Intuitive.


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

You're not weird. It makes sense that we would not like rules. Some rules are stupid.

I am young, alright. I don't know jack squat about nothin'. But the strategy I am taking is looking into specific businesses/companies that share my values. There are industries that share our values, but why take that risk? There are plenty of other people like us. We should find them.


----------

